# Avatar Help



## Ermundo (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, I've been wanting to make those Avatars that slide from one picture to the next. Know what I mean. The Problem is I don't know how to do it. Can some help?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 26, 2006)

morgoththe1 said:


> Well, I've been wanting to make those Avatars that slide from one picture to the next. Know what I mean. The Problem is I don't know how to do it. Can some help?



You'd need something like ImageReady, which is a part of Photoshop.

Barley


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 27, 2006)

Morgoththe1

you can load images here and explain what exactly do you want))

i'll try to do it that way


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Elvenstar, but I'm more of a DIY guy.


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 27, 2006)

got it))
i can help you with that.
you have to open all images you want to be in the animation in the Photoshop. (for the straight effect they have to be equal in pixels. For example, 80x80)
Then choose the image that will be the first one. Use the reactangular marquee tool to select the next layer that will appear (or just press on it and press Ctrl+A - select all.) Then move the second image that you just have selected right on the first one with the move tool and do the same thing with other layers. When you'll finish - don't save anything, but just press this button and you'll jump to the image ready for making the animation (my favorite part).
Now, if you don't see the "Animation" window on the bottom, you have to find it in the "window" option (on the top) and select it.
When you see it, press the small blue button on the top-right corner of it and choose "make frames from layers". Now you have all your layers being separate and under each layer just set the time for it's appearance and press "Play" when you'll finish.
To save the images (in .gif format only) you have to press the "file" menu and then "save optimized as".
If you did everything right, you'll get something like this. Hope, you will.

Note: if you want the conversion to be smooth, not sharp like this, tell me and i'll explain how to do it.

Hope, i explained clearly and you'll not be confused)))
Sorry, if not... write here if you have questions.
Good luck with the avatar!


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 27, 2006)

Woah!. I've got Photoshop, but I didn't know what to do. With your guide, I'll be able to make that Avatar I've been wanting to create for a LONG time.
I was so desperate that heck, I had to make my own thread.


Thanks Elvenstar.

Morgoththe1


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 27, 2006)

u'r welcome))
if you want to understand all that stuff with opacity to make the animation gradual (if you need) i can explain it also.
It's up to you


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 27, 2006)

OK. So now I've made my avatar. One problem. It's a megabyte! Well, 997 kb to be exact. I guess that's what you'd expect when it's in GIF form.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 27, 2006)

morgoththe1 said:


> OK. So now I've made my avatar. One problem. It's a megabyte! Well, 997 kb to be exact. I guess that's what you'd expect when it's in GIF form.



Not knowing how you made it, I can't advise you. But animated GIFs can be made that total just a few kilobytes. I'm not an expert; a friend of mine made mine for me, using my computer and the ImageReady part of Photoshop. Good luck on your next try!

Barley


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 27, 2006)

I found out the problem. My dimensions are so huge. They're 413 by 585. No wonder the filesize is so grand. Hey, does anyone know how you can resize the picture to make it smaller.


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 27, 2006)

You can do it in the PS, or even in Paint.
First - calculate the amount of per cents you want to diminish it in (80/585x100=13.6752).
In the Paint go to the "image" menu and select "Stretch/Skew". Enter the amount of per cents (13%) in the "vertical" and "horizontal" lines.

In the PS also go to the "image" menu and select "image size".
Calculate the correct ration for the sides and enter the amount of pixels.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 28, 2006)

Yay! for me. I finally got my Avatar on! OK, I admit it looks kinda dorky, but hey! At least it's kinda, sorta.... orginal?....(Thinks to himself _WHAT HAVE I DONE!!!_)


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 28, 2006)

Great avatar!!!!
Very cool and, really, original!
respect


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 28, 2006)

Yea, it is original. Also, I'd like to say thanx to you and Barley for the advice.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 28, 2006)

OK. I have another avatar. It's only about 50 something kilobytes but I can't seem to make it at least 40 kb. Can anyone help.


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 29, 2006)

I have an idea:
Don't resize it yet. Try to load it from somewhere. 

PS great avatar! like it!


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, I can't load it onto the CP thing since it's 52 kb's which exceeds the limit of 40. So technically, I'd love someone to resize.


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh... got it.
You know what? i'll try to resize it, but the quality will be much much worse.
Or another way: i can try to resize it in pixels - it could be like 70x70 or so.


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 29, 2006)

Here it goes!))
It's 64x64
Sorry - i could'nt make it bigger... :cry:


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you SO much for the help. 

Anyway, I took the avatar and replaced some images. I did a little editing and now presto! you see my final product.

Don't get me wrong. I appreciated the help'n all, ok. I am grateful for your assistance, in which case I can now do some REALLY cool things. So, like I said before, thanx.










Morgoththe1


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 29, 2006)

You are REALLY welcome!    
I'm glad that you'r more fluent with Photoshop now)))
PS crazy avatar, but cool!


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 29, 2006)

My avatar isn't THAT bad. 


And I am to glad I'm more fluent in Photoshop.


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey, nobody said that you avatar is bad!


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 29, 2006)

(... I've been framed...)


Thorondor posted just before my last post, saying a suggestive comment about my avatar. That post I made after, I was replying to him. But he deleted his post before you saw.


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 29, 2006)

What do you mean? ("I was framed")


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 4, 2006)

*gets dizzy* It's really cool that you can do things like that, but... um... And I really don't mean to be mean or anything! But might there be a chance of changing it somehow? Maybe even just slowing it down a notch or two or something?  It really is cool, but it kinda makes my head spin.

Sorry... *hides and covers face*


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 4, 2006)

Are you kidding me (are you?), the avatar is so flippin sweet! And it took me the whole afternoon to make it! Trust me though, you'll get use to it. I did.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 4, 2006)

morgoththe1 said:


> Are you kidding me (are you?), the avatar is so flippin sweet! And it took me the whole afternoon to make it! Trust me though, you'll get use to it. I did.



I think it's TOTALLY cool! It's like sticking your finger in a light socket! 

Barley


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 4, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I think it's TOTALLY cool! It's like sticking your finger in a light socket!
> 
> Barley



You know, now that you mention it, it kinda does. Hmm, never noticed it before...

Anyway, just for the que, NO ONE copy my avatar. Please.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 4, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I think it's TOTALLY cool! It's like sticking your finger in a light socket!
> 
> Barley


*starts giggling helplessly*

Art's art in the eyes of its maker. Forget I said anything. =^.^=


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 6, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I think it's TOTALLY cool! It's like sticking your finger in a light socket!
> 
> Barley




...

Now what I was shooting for now that you mention it.


I guess we all have different perceptions of artwork, and my avatar is the most contreversial...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 6, 2006)

morgoththe1 said:


> and my avatar is the most contreversial...


*takes hands off keybord* I'm stayin' out'a that one.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 16, 2006)

All right folks, I need someone here to resize my avatar to 32 by 32, if any of you would be so kind.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 16, 2006)

morgoththe1 said:


> All right folks, I need someone here to resize my avatar to 32 by 32, if any of you would be so kind.



Can that be done? I think you'll have to resize each separate cell and then make another animated gif...

Barley


----------



## Elvenstar (Aug 16, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Can that be done? I think you'll have to resize each separate cell and then make another animated gif...
> 
> Barley


Hm...
I can prove opposite)))


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 17, 2006)

Elvenstar said:


> Hm...
> I can prove opposite)))



How is that done?

Barley


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 17, 2006)

I assume she took apart each image and resized it with photoshop. Than she put the image back together and presto! Either way, thanks for the help, Elvenstar.

Now, you may be wondering why the heck I need to resize my avatar to 32 by 32. Well the reason is, I'm going to make it a button for my forum. Anything larger than the dimensions above isn't compatible, and I, for some reason, couldn't find Photoshop on my HD, so I had to come here to ask someone to resize.


----------



## Elvenstar (Aug 17, 2006)

NO WAY, GUYS!!!!!
it was done in the IR and here it goes 
and your always welcome!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 17, 2006)

Elvenstar said:


> NO WAY, GUYS!!!!!
> it was done in the IR and here it goes
> and your always welcome!



Is there any place on the Internet where I could get good IR tutorials?

Barley


----------



## Elvenstar (Sep 16, 2006)

Hm...
try www.adobe.com maybe you'll find something there.
GL!


----------

